# PN (bin ich zu blöd?)



## IchhabeRechte (24 Februar 2003)

Wenn ich eine PN versende, und sie im Postausgang bleibt, habe ich sie trotzdem geschickt? warum erscheint sie nicht unter gesendete Nachrichten? Oder muß ich noch was mache?

Danke für Info


----------



## technofreak (24 Februar 2003)

Hi ,
sie bleibt solange im Postausgang, bis der Empfänger sie abgeholt hat.
Gruß
tf


----------



## IchhabeRechte (24 Februar 2003)

Danke für schnelle Antwort !


----------



## Heiko (24 Februar 2003)

Und wieder was dazugelernt... 

(Wußte ich auch nicht)


----------

